# Craftsman 15hp Kohler Command- Buyer's Remorse?



## Joshjani

Hi tractor fans-

Yesterday I purchased a 1996 (I think) Craftsman 15hp Kohler Command engine tractor, 42"cut, automatic hydrostatic. I intended it to replace a late 80's (I think) MTD 12hp 38" cut that runs, but with many annoying quirks and hiccups. I complained for the umpteenth time about it, and my wife said to get a new tractor. But I just don't want to part with $1500 or up for a new machine! So I got this Craftsman for $450, but I'm sort of having buyers remorse...

To be clear, I have yet to use the mower- I only drove it in a few circles to verify that it works. My first issue is that my MTD bagger will not fit. At least, not without modification. I think the mount for the bags that sits behind the seats will work, but the lower chute that fits on the deck is not matching. I thought this would be the case when I purchased the Craftsman, but I am still disappointed that the fit wasn't at least close. With fall leaves soon to come, I NEED the bags! 

So- my first question is- could the chute fitment be modified to fit, and any sugestions on what kind of material to use. Right now I am considering a piece of garage door rubber, placed so as to cover the discharge chute where the bagger chute doesn't match. Any further ideas for modifying the MTD bagger chute would be appreciated.

Second question is- what's the reputation of the Craftsman that I bought? I THINK it's model 917.258553 I'd love for y'all to tell me that it's a GREAT tractor and I got a STEAL for $450! Then I might invest in the proper bag system. 

And lastly- I do have some hilly portions of my property, and I have never owned an automatic. What can I expect on the hills, and how much variance do I have in the speed of mowing? Will my speed be restricted by the automatic?

Thanks for taking time to read and answer. Looking forward to reading your suggestions!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Im not sure how the hydro works on hills - depends how steep they are- my dad mows their neighbors yard with a hydro 95 Cub cadet - it seems to do all right on the sloped backyard at my folks house. 

I have a 99 murray hydro with a twin 17HP briggs opposed- thing goes pretty darn fast with the pedal all the way down.

I know for sure a Murray bagger would fit an older craftsman- i have a 90's murray , recently picked up a bagger setup ( minus plastic bins) at a 'Restore' ( they sell donated building materials) for $10 - its a newer style bagger and fits my murray tractors ( all of them) perfect- im thinking its a universal bagger for craftsman/murray/AYP machines.

Id actually look for a cheep used tractor with a bagger setup- take the bagger and sell the tractor.

I have an MTD that someone modifed the chute with some sheetmetal ( original plastic was worn out) .

I own a few MTD's- they all have thier quirks- but for the price i paid for em, i cant complain ( free to $50).


Heres the link to sears for the model number:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...10050993/00002?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917258553


Chassis looks similar to my '99 weedeater tractor - so does the deck setup - mine mows excellent - nice smooth cut .

One thing you might want to check tho is the deck attachment brackets- mine are welded to the deck chassis and a couple had cracks in the welds - i rewelded them and added gussets to give them some extra strength.


----------



## Joshjani

Thanks for all that info... Looks like I have good reason to have buyers remorse- turns out the frame is cracked right at the axle!
Buying from Craigslist is a "buyer beware" situation, so I think I'm up the creek. I'll see if the seller would help me out of it, like by buying the thing back! Fat chance. Worst case, my neighbor says he can weld the cracks so I can resell it with a clean conscience.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Id have the neighbor weld it up and just use it - ive bot plenty of tractors off CL , i knew what i was getting into because they were cheep ( dirt cheep), didnt run and needed some work - once i looked em over and checked the motor, i either used em for parts for the next one or rebuilt it into a mower. It doesnt bother me spending $25- $75 for a tractor and having it not running or other issues.

Ive had a couple buyers remorse tractors- spent way too much for tractors way too far gone to fix, only had a few good parts to use. I still kept some parts from them to remind me.

If the sellers were honest ( or didnt know possibly) about the cracks , it couldve gotten you a better price on it or you couldve passed on it. 

If i spent that much on a used tractor, id of gone over it with a fine tooth comb to make sure it was worth it.

Craftsman/sears tractors are a decent brand, just depends how the PO treats and maintains it. I own a few craftsmans that were pretty rough when i got em, i redid them and now theyre a decent mower.

A little work and youll have a good tractor there.


----------



## Joshjani

dangeroustoys56;138866
If i spent that much on a used tractor said:


> Yeah- thanks for that. Makes me feel a whole lot better! I really do feel like an idiot for not looking at it more closely. I was distracted by the differences the hydro had from my manual 6-speed, and I just didn't think about looking at the frame.
> 
> Seriously- thanks for the advice. I am going to ask if he'll do it for me, and I'll either sell it or use it. I'm not sure I want to invest in the bagger for it, so that means keeping two machines for the time being...


----------



## ErnieS

Would the MTD deck mount up to the Craftsman?


----------



## Joshjani

ErnieS said:


> Would the MTD deck mount up to the Craftsman?


Well, it might, but right now I am more concerned with the frame being cracked and the axle being damaged. The axle I can find and replace for about $40, but the cracked frame needs to be welded, and I'm not super confident that it'll hold.

Getting back to the deck for a moment- I did think of that, but it would mean sacrificing 3 inches of cutting swath, too. Doesn't sound like much, I guess, but I can sure tell the difference in the time it takes to cut with a 38" deck vs. the 42"


----------



## dangeroustoys56

MTD deck wont fit the Craftsman - not w/o some modification - youd have to change all the deck hangars over, and theyre all welded on the craftsman deck. Depends how much youd want to go into it - with time and some effort any deck could be made to fit anything.

I actually was thinking of using a 90's MTD deck on my 85 craftsman ( original deck was rotten- thought i found a replacement and that was rotten too - tractor was free tho). I took all the craftsman hangar pieces off and will put them on the MTD deck. Ive added it to my extended list of things to do....

If your neighbor is a good welder, i wouldnt worry - if you feel like it might not hold, you can always get some metal to weld over the chassis and reinforce it ( plate over the outside of the frame).


----------

